# Deflector Reverb



## Robert

I generally don't post a lot of audio clips, but was playing around with the Deflector prototype this morning and thought this sounded nice.       


__
		https://soundcloud.com/pedalpcb%2Fdeflector


----------



## Nostradoomus

Such a nice sound! That’s great


----------



## Gordo

Ya think?   That sounds fabulous.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Also what’s your recording setup? Sounds real nice!


----------



## K Pedals

Robert said:


> I generally don't post a lot of audio clips, but was playing around with the Deflector prototype this morning and thought this sounded nice.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/pedalpcb%2Fdeflector


Nice!¡!


----------



## Barry

Nice


----------



## twebb6778

That's amazing! Does this mean we'll be able to grab one soon?


----------



## Robert

twebb6778 said:


> That's amazing! Does this mean we'll be able to grab one soon?



Yep, shouldn't be long at all.  



Nostradoomus said:


> Also what’s your recording setup? Sounds real nice!



Right now I'm just plugging direct into a Scarlett Solo and running Reaper with Helix Native.   I'm going to have to upgrade to an audio interface with stereo input as soon as the Binaura PCBs arrive.


----------



## Nostradoomus

If I was in the market for a new interface I’d probably get the Audient ID4...mostly because it’s not plastic haha


----------



## Robert

Nostradoomus said:


> If I was in the market for a new interface I’d probably get the Audient ID4...mostly because it’s not plastic haha



I actually had one of those before buying the Scarlett.    It didn't handle low-latency settings well at all...  It's been a couple years so maybe they've updated the firmware since then, but it was a pretty common issue at the time.

I hated that too, because it's a really nice looking desktop interface.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Ah damn, that sucks. Scarlett 2i2 it is! Haha


----------



## Dali

Robert said:


> and running Reaper



Ahhhh, Reaper DAW. I knew PedalPCB was a great company but it just gets better.


----------



## Gordo

I got the 2i2 about 10 minutes before they went 2nd gen.  Great interface but I'm left high and dry for driver support and the last few Win10 updates have forced me to downgrade.


----------



## chongmagic

Gordo said:


> I got the 2i2 about 10 minutes before they went 2nd gen.  Great interface but I'm left high and dry for driver support and the last few Win10 updates have forced me to downgrade.



I had a 2i2 first generation that was taken out by a electrical storm, along with my computer. I have a 6i6 now 2nd generation and love it.


----------



## cooder

Sweet sounding reverb there, very cool!


----------



## Funnel

Awesome! This is definitely on the list!


----------



## lcipher3

Robert said:


> I actually had one of those before buying the Scarlett.    It didn't handle low-latency settings well at all...  It's been a couple years so maybe they've updated the firmware since then, but it was a pretty common issue at the time.
> 
> I hated that too, because it's a really nice looking desktop interface.



Motu M2 ($169) or M4 ($229) - super low latency and sounds great





						M4 | MOTU.com
					

The M4 is a 4-in/4-out USB-C audio interface for Mac, Windows and iOS that offers best-in-class audio quality, best-in-class speed (ultra-low latency) and best-in-class metering with a full-color LCD.




					motu.com


----------



## Caedarn

Great sounding Reverb.  Will definitely order this one!


----------



## Robert

lcipher3 said:


> Motu M2 ($169) or M4 ($229) - super low latency and sounds great



Definitely been eyeing the Motu and the new SSL2+.     I better hurry, the PCBs should be here tomorrow.


----------



## lcipher3

Robert said:


> Definitely been eyeing the Motu and the new SSL2+.     I better hurry, the PCBs should be here tomorrow.



A friend brought over the M4 and I compared it with my RME 9632 (PCI): I could get very close to the RME  latency w/o any issues (Win10 i5 older computer).   Have not seen much discussion on the SSL latency but it looks like a nice box.


----------



## daeg

Are you doing the External Clock / Drag control like the Afterneath?


----------



## Robert

Yep, it has an external clock rate control.


----------



## cooder

Any ETA on this....? Not asking for a friend...


----------



## Robert

cooder said:


> Any ETA on this....? Not asking for a friend...



The first batch should be ready to go around the first of the week, just waiting for EEPROMs to arrive.


----------



## twebb6778

Keen!


----------



## Caedarn

Robert said:


> The first batch should be ready to go around the first of the week, just waiting for EEPROMs to arrive.


I need this.. I want to get this and the Magnetron so hope to luck out and find them in stock at the same time!


----------



## CodyTheWizard

Is this based off of the Afterneath or is it its own reverb?


----------



## zgrav

FYI  for folks that did not already see this --  the Deflector Reverb board is now in stock and so are the FV-1 chips.


----------



## Robert

CodyTheWizard said:


> Is this based off of the Afterneath or is it its own reverb?



It shares some similarities but isn't intended to be a direct "clone" .


----------



## zgrav

is there some part of the afterneath hardware that is not captured here?  or is it just some differences in the programs?


----------



## Robert

The hardware has similar functionality, the main difference is the algorithm.


----------



## CodyTheWizard

Sweet. I'll be picking one up when they are available.


----------



## zgrav

Does the Deflector Reverb only use one program on the FV-1?  If there is more than one program, how are they changed?


----------



## phi1

Just one program. You can see on the product page that pins 16-18, which control program selection, are all grounded. So, it runs off program0 on the eeprom.


----------



## zgrav

Interesting.


----------



## zgrav

I am curious if the new "mode" control for the 2.0 Afteneath changes between programs on the FV-1.  I think the mode control shifts the frequency of the FV-1 output so the repeats are in some type of chromatic form (thirds, fourths, fifths, octave...).   Sort of adding in the Organizer functions into the delay programming.


----------



## Robert

I believe it is quantizing the FV-1 clock signal.


----------



## zgrav

Robert said:


> I believe it is quantizing the FV-1 clock signal.


That certainly could be the case.   It just seems like tapping into the other algorithms would be low hanging fruit.


----------



## Robert

According to EQD:  _"The Modes control changes the way the Drag control functions."_

The drag control is the variable clock frequency control.

This, plus there are 9 modes and the FV-1 only supports 8.


----------



## zgrav

I thought there were only 7 or 8 modes available.  9 would be out of reach.


----------



## Robert

What I suspect is that the CD4049 clock oscillator has been replaced with a microcontroller that generates the clock frequency.    

It's a fairly simple thing that could be added to the Deflector in the future, even as a small add-on module initially.


----------



## ThinAir

Is it safe to assume that the knob functions on the Deflector are the same as the Afterneath?  

After playing for a week or so with my Deflector, I’m trying to figure out what each of the knobs actually do. When the build docs are complete will they include a brief description of what each knob does?


----------



## zgrav

I think the Deflector mirrors the controls in the Afterneath.  https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...773af/1538752398213/EQD-Manual-Afterneath.pdf


----------



## Robert

Duration - Similar to reverb "dwell"
Disperse - Behaves like a pre-delay, but also controls the rate of regeneration from the Deflect control
Diminish - Dampens the reverberations (like a tone control)
Density - Master clock frequency
Deflect - Controls amount of regeneration (feedback)
Dilute - Wet / Dry Mix


----------



## ThinAir

Robert said:


> Duration - Similar to reverb "dwell"
> Disperse - Behaves like a pre-delay, but also controls the rate of regeneration from the Deflect control
> Diminish - Dampens the reverberations (like a tone control)
> Density - Master clock frequency
> Deflect - Controls amount of regeneration (feedback)
> Dilute - Wet / Dry Mix



This is super helpful! Thanks so much!


----------



## Knotty Pine

When will the build docs be available?


----------



## Robert

I'll get em finished up in the next few days, this one slipped through the cracks.


----------

